# Keystone crappie association video



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Took Mike out last fall on shenango lake and he put together a quick video for the club. We had a great time that day.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

You tha man Chaunc....and I've seen a few you've pulled out of there that were better than that! Shenango is one of the most underrated lakes in pa in my opinion. Stop posting videos man, you and I will have to fight more and more boat traffic to get to our spots!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Mike kuna sent me the video he put together for the website. We had a really good time that day and he got some good shots of some slab crappies. I hope this link works. I apoligize in advance if it doesn't tho.
http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/?action=view&current=Shenangocrappiefishing.flv


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Chaunc, I shot some video of the kids at Shenango last week. It's on my Facebook page along with Portage Lakes crappies..


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Chaunc nice video and nicer fish...But have a question where did you get that net...I have to have one...JIM...CL....


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> Chaunc nice video and nicer fish...But have a question where did you get that net...I have to have one...JIM...CL....


It's an ego reach net. Google it and that should take you to a few places that carry it. It's hard to find the rubber one tho. I have the original one in my storage bin. If you cant find the rubber and still want one, let me know.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

chaunc said:


> It's an ego reach net. Google it and that should take you to a few places that carry it. It's hard to find the rubber one tho. I have the original one in my storage bin. If you cant find the rubber and still want one, let me know.


Thank You Chaunc I googled it and yes it is available on line...Placed my order on it;s way...Thanks ....JIM....CL....


----------

